# Does anyone know the real you?



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Me, no.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

no


----------



## mewmew (Oct 30, 2010)

My husband and my close friends that I grew up with do.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Definitely, no. However, yes. But only one person. Only one person saw who I really was for a split second and it brought them to tears. I still remember that day. That person is a very special person to me. Her husband got a stroke. I hate it when bad things happen to good people that can actually look beyond things and see what's really there.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Only my family. Without them to talk to I probably would have cracked a long time ago.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if I know who the real me is, either. Pathetic, eh?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sadly, no.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope not.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't even know the real me.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Not anyone I've ever met. Although I'm not entirely sure what constitutes the 'real me', or if it even exists.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'd say there's one person who pretty much does. But she's not in my life anymore. :rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

A couple people know bits and parts of the real me ,but no one completely knows the real me because I won't let them.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

No.

And given the number of people I've come in physical contact with, that's really depressing.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

No; all the members of my family are different enough from me that I don't open up to them completely. They know about 80% of the "real me".

I pretty much opened up to my ex-girlfriend for the relatively short time we were together, but we had very different minds, and I don't think she understood me completely, or I her.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My neighbours, can't say I've heard any complaints, yet.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

My girlfriend of 3.5 years does. From the day we met, I connected better with her than anyone else I've ever met in my life. 

It also helps that she has her own anxiety issues.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a false concept, everyone has multi-faceted personalities


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Resonance said:


> That's a false concept, everyone has multi-faceted personalities


Very true. Personality can be a barrier as well at times. I think the way I actually viewed this question was : Has anyone seen you with your mask completely down?

Because let's face it, nearly all people with SA have a huge mask over their face/persona. It can be a fake happy mask, an angry mask, an unemotional mask, etc. Unfortunately some masks are favored over others.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Only one person... I've never met them... it's online only and will always be that way. They are the only person that I've ever been able to be my truest self with... I was able to, for a while, share all of myself... now - not as much.


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't even know the real me yet. :lol


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know the real me. It's constantly changing. But, who has seen my truest deepest thoughts? Nobody. The closest is my therapist & the people on forums.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

No, not anyone at all.


----------



## add2list (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, my ex, and unfortunately I think she knows me better than I know myself.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

LiveLaughLove said:


> I don't even know the real me yet. :lol


This


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

LiveLaughLove said:


> I don't even know the real me yet. :lol


^ Kind of this, but I do think someone is quite close to knowing the real me, or what I believe to be the real me. I guess right now the answer is no, though.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

No, no one knows me 100%...2 or 3 people are nearly there though...


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Nobody knows the real me. Not even those who are "closest" to me. If they knew what I was REALLY thinking/feeling they would punch/slap me in the face and then run away screaming.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Yes... he dumped me.


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm not sure, still feel unknown.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, a few people do.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't think I know the real me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I keep the real me hidden so well that I don't even know who I am! :kma


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Not at all. I never talk about myself.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Some thing lost is seldom known, some thing hidden is never seen.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

My parents know the real me, then one other person. Maybe a few people from when I actually was myself. But they don't know me anymore.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Monroee said:


> I don't know the real me. It's constantly changing. But, who has seen my truest deepest thoughts? Nobody. The closest is my therapist & the people on forums.


Agreed. Our "real selves" change constantly.



LiveLaughLove said:


> I don't even know the real me yet. :lol


Hi fellow live-laugh-lover! Neither do I... :?

I do have to say though, my posts on this site aren't thaaat similar to who I am in "real" life. So, I guess that would be one of my several "faces". I have a different one for teachers, friends and acquaintances. I'd like to think that doesn't make me "fake" because they are all part of me and different parts are exemplified with different people. So for someone to know the real me, they'd need to know how I behave with all kinds of people, which I think is near impossible.

EDIT
Now that I think about it, in terms of the "with your mask down" idea, I'd have to say no. Definitely not. I would never show anyone who I really was for fear that they wouldn't stick around.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

The person that knows me the most is my sister. I don't really feel it is possible for anyone to truly know you though. No matter how close you are to someone, no matter how open you are with them, there are some things a person just can't know unless that person were you.



Stormclouds said:


> I'm not sure if I know who the real me is, either. Pathetic, eh?


 I feel like this at times.



Vip3r said:


> A couple people know bits and parts of the real me ,but no one completely knows the real me because I won't let them.


Yeah. This even applies to my immediate family.



Resonance said:


> That's a false concept, everyone has multi-faceted personalities





MojoCrunch said:


> Very true. Personality can be a barrier as well at times. I think the way I actually viewed this question was : Has anyone seen you with your mask completely down?
> 
> Because let's face it, nearly all people with SA have a huge mask over their face/persona. It can be a fake happy mask, an angry mask, an unemotional mask, etc. Unfortunately some masks are favored over others.


"Has anyone seen you with your mask completely down?" That's how I interpreted the question too.

I've always viewed it this way: people act differently with everyone. You may do it more with some, and you may do it less with others, but you pretty much modify yourself for everyone. The way you act with your brother is not the same way you act with your mom. The way you act with your friends isn't the same way you act with your customers. You should look at it as if you're made up of streams. Every person receives a different stream but they're all from you. Make sense? And that doesn't really make you fake although there are some people that can be considered that. I remember in school there were these kids that would act 'black' with some people and then act 'white' with others. THAT'S when it's fake.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't even know the real me.. D:


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Stormclouds said:


> I'm not sure if I know who the real me is, either. Pathetic, eh?


^This. :|


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

No way! I do know myself fairly well though.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Only my mom and my younger brother, pretty much. Everyone else knows a "watered down" version of my true self.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

LiveLaughLove said:


> I don't even know the real me yet. :lol


^This.

I dont even know myself so how do I know if the people around me knows the 'me' that I dont know myself. Just saying.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

My immediate family. I morph into a different person around friends, extended relatives and strangers. It is tiresome.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Theres a couple of people in real life and on these forums but thats it :hide


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Only my exes.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

If they did I'd be locked up long ago


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

One person.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's a fictional construct, there is no "real me".

But enough of me being pedantic:/ there's are few people I could call my friend but I have managed to open up and form relationships with at least a dozen individuals.

Some of these people I don't talk to anymore, but life is a shifting thing.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

No, not even myself. I really don't feel I have good access or understanding of my personality/self? I constantly ask other people close to me what they think of me and then when they tell me, I kinda can see it. But, I'm becoming better at it. I'm guessing some others on here probably feel the same confusion about themselves.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Only two people know what's going on deep down in my head. One of them is my best friend, but they're both online.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

What is me?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to see so many people feel they don't know themselves that well. I completely understand because I feel that way too. Everyone is free to approach this poll any way they want but for the sake of clarity, I did mean to ask if anyone outside yourself knows the real you.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

No and that makes me sad!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd say only my mother comes closest. She knows what I've been through and i know most of what she's been through. She's the only person I feel truly comfortable around, and can be myself with. ha, guess that answers that question about what do people mean when they say "be yourself", for me anyway.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

No, don't think so. That would mean someone would have to know all of my secrets to know the real me...or, that's what I define as knowing the real me. That's probably never gonna happen.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Only my little brother knows the real me. We can watch the same shows and engage in many interests together. I can also talk about the most random things with him and we'll spend so much time talking about it.

I wish that I was able to show the real me in front of others..especially when it comes to interests.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

my boyfriend. The next person on that line-up is my best friend Samantha, but I only see her once a month or once every few months, so we have to catch up on those days... so I wouldn't say she knows me as well as she used to. But she most definitely is the only person, apart from my boyfriend, that I feel like I can be myself around.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

No one, but can't blame anyone since I'm unsure who that "real me" is anyway.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

It is amazing that I actually prefer thinking that whoever I am in public or with my family is the real me, even if it's different me. The real me is whoever I am in any situation. I like to work towards adjusting myself from this attitude.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah mainly therapists :lol but seriously my brother and mother know me pretty well and one ex gf does too. I'm pretty open about stuff once i trust somebody but that can be a problem though "trust".


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No. 

I'd say I'm my most "real" online.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Not even I know the real me, I've forgotten what it's like.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe my online friends, to an extent. Certainly not my family.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Just my parents, maybe!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Just the 2 close friends I lost.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I have several good friends, but my one and only bff knows the real me! We've been through thick and thin, I love him! No one else knows me better, ever since I moved, its made me realise how important having that one true friend is. I can be completely honest with him, talk about ANYTHING. I miss having someone like that around.


----------



## InsecureBlobOfDoom (May 28, 2011)

Psst, they can't HANDLE the real me!


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

In fact, I think I've forgotten the real me. The real me used to be naive, shy and polite. Now I am rude, cynical and confrontational. I tried to overcome that timid demeanour, and it seems I've successfully altered my personality! So, the new me is the real me now and yes, everybody knows it.


----------



## SuchSweetSorrow (Jun 1, 2011)

nope; and if they did; they would runnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn when they figure out that the 'illusion' shock awe and charm wears off and demons come for them instantly if they try to stay around me; 

haunting........harassing, judging, waiting,,,,,,taking them over in their daily lives and even more when they sleep....

but; only if they really knew me


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

No, unfortunately.


----------



## Idontknow9 (Jun 3, 2011)

No, cos sometimes, I dont even know the real me


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

yes, but this is really the first time. my blog is just an array of really personal stories so a lot of people are finding out a lot about me. And through this site, I've met a few really good friends who I can speak with so freely about off my issues and it has been so nice. Before, I just internalized it all and it lead to having a complete mental breakdown.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, quite a few people. No one knows all the parts, but I don't think that's necessary for someone to know the 'real me.'


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Only three people... Two ex girlfriends and my girlfriend.


----------



## Ryoshima (Jun 8, 2011)

I Don't think anybody know's me, But to be honest i'm not 100% sure I know myself.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

just myself


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

"Yes, at least one person"

But we kinda lost our friendship status over the past few years


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

i am too private and protective.


----------



## the talking one (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, at least one person I'm sure about. Weird though since even I don't really know myself.


----------



## scorpio26 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sometimes I think my husband knows me better then I do..hopefully my daughter will too and end up turning out the exact opposite of me


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i dunno if anyone knows the real me, but there are some people who definately know me better than myself.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

No, because I don't know anyone.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

God, and my parents probably close second.


----------



## ThisIsSoOriginal (Aug 27, 2011)

No, I think they would be disgusted if they did. I'm kinda happy they don't too, my thoughts seem to be the only thing I have control of in my life. My mind is like my own little safe haven.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

My best friend/boyfriend does. But that's it. My mom knows a lot about me as well - but she doesn't know as much as he does.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i try not to let on what kind of a terrible person i am, but sometimes it just comes out when out in public


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

My cousin. I'm a bit more sad in general than I let on to her but it's essentially the same person. The me that I think I am, anyways. Hmm.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ThisIsSoOriginal said:


> No, I think they would be disgusted if they did.


 That attitude is exactly why you have SA. I bet it's not true, and is just a projection of perfectionism\black-and-white thinking.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> That attitude is exactly why you have SA. it's not true, and is just a projection of perfectionism\black-and-white thinking.


This.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

My x knows me to well.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My sister knows me pretty well. When I get close to someone, I don't hide very much. With boyfriends, I omit a few pertinent things about the past but that's about it.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Just my younger brother. He's the only person I joke around with in my real sense of humor.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I have one friend I can tell anything to, so yes.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

No. I doubt it'll ever happen.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

2 people in my life do...the rest I haven't share everything with them nor do I feel comfortable doing so.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm somewhere in the middle of yes and no. My best friend knows me the most, but he doesn't know me as well as he thinks he does. I have a lot of secrets...


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

No, I show different parts but never the whole picture. If everyone I ever met got together they might be able to form a picture of me; I discuss different things with different people. I like to write because one day I hope to find my true self and be able to express it.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

In real life? No. I'v been hiding it for 7 years now.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I keep a few cards close to my chest in this regard, visable to know one. I also wonder if I even know myself fully at times.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

My husband knows the real me but he doesn't know everything about me. I have some secrets.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't think I withhold a whole lot. I probably put out 70 to 80 percent of my real myself. I think my ex got the real me to an extent and my mom except she doesn't quite understand me.


----------



## KT80 (Oct 19, 2011)

The only person that really knows me is my mom and maybe my best friend.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Many people.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I don't even know the real me.


I was just going to say that.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

My younger brother *understands *me better than anyone else does.

God bless him!


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I suppose my best mate knows me best but no one hasn't seen the full me for at least 4 years, when I get my confidence back they will.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

No. And if we are talking "me" on the whole, then I doubt that anyone will ever know the real me.

I only let certain people know a select part about me. And some people might know other aspects about me that another group wouldn't. Perhaps some groups of people both know 1 or 2 qualities about me (in that they overlap). But no one could ever know me whole.

I'm pretty much like a jigsaw puzzle whose pieces are scattered in hidden places throughout the world. And people would just have to be willing to come together to piece each one.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

The real me isn't believable, and those I've tried to open up to have either rejected me or thought I was joking.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

A few people are getting there


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nope


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't even know the real me.


----------

